# Pregnant Doe Leaking Bloody Goo...Normal?



## cyanne (Jul 5, 2009)

I have 3 pregnant NDs.  They were all bred around the same time frame and are due any day now.

All three have started building their udders, the ligaments don't feel terribly loose to me, but this is my first kidding to I'm no expert by far.

Today I noticed that the oldest female, Pepper (she is the mother of the other two girls so she has kidded before) had bloody colored goop dripping out from her, umm, lady parts.

Now, I read on the Fiasco Farm website that some does will expel CLEAR goop before the birth and that it's normal.  It also mentions AMBER colored goo as a sign of imminent birth.  The only mention of bloody goo is that it happens about a week after kidding.  She definitely has not kidded already.

So, what does this mean?  Is this a bad sign or does it just mean that she is close to kidding?  She is not acting distressed or unusual in any other way.  The only abnormal thing I have seen her do is that she has been going in to lay down inside the plastic Dogloo by herself from time to time when she would normally stick by her two older daughters.

I have read and re-read every bit of info about kidding I could find so I thought I was prepared, but now I am left scratching my head.

Any advice?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 5, 2009)

to the herd.

I'm a cow person, not a goat person. But, if she were a cow, I would watch her close. It sounds like she could be getting ready to kid.


----------



## Chaty (Jul 6, 2009)

Sounds like she is really close to me also as the amber goo does have blood in it to give it the amber color.  After they kid it ir really a bloody color. Are you sure there isnt any babies in the Dogloo? I have does that dont show any signs till its really time. Is her udder really tight? I have 1 that her udder gets tighter as she progresses in her birthing. I would really keep a eye on her and maybe seperate her from the other 2 till she either does her thing or the discharge stops.jmo


----------



## cyanne (Jul 6, 2009)

Chaty said:
			
		

> Sounds like she is really close to me also as the amber goo does have blood in it to give it the amber color.  After they kid it ir really a bloody color. Are you sure there isnt any babies in the Dogloo? I have does that dont show any signs till its really time. Is her udder really tight? I have 1 that her udder gets tighter as she progresses in her birthing. I would really keep a eye on her and maybe seperate her from the other 2 till she either does her thing or the discharge stops.jmo


Nope, definitely no babies in the dogloo...that was the first place I checked as soon as I saw the bloody goo! 

I already have her separated from the others.  We have one of those 'goat tote' things that you use to haul goats in the back of a pickup.  I put that inside the pen with the other goats and bedded it down with a thick layer of soft, clean hay and a bucket of fresh water for her.  That way she has a private place but can still see all of her friends.

Her udder really is not that big...of course she is un-registered and far from show quality so I have no idea how big of an udder she would get anyway, but right now it seems pretty small though I did notice that it felt pretty firm and hot so maybe....

When I checked on her earlier today she had more goo coming out and she squatted like she was trying to pee but nothing came out. I got excited thinking she was starting contractions, but since then all she has done has lay around looking entirely unimpressed by my concern.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 6, 2009)

"looking unimpressed by my concern"....
Ain't that always the way...the more you fret, the less they seem to.
Silly goats.
Enjoy the baby watch...I can't wait til ours starts again.


----------



## Chaty (Jul 7, 2009)

Is the discharge smelly? How many days has this been going on? Is the discharge clear? Do you know how to check to see if she is dialated? 
If the discharge is not clear it sounds like she might have aborted the babies or there is another problem like a stuck kid. Does she keep squatting alot and pushing? 
I know this is alot of ???but its not to normal for colored discharge for days unless she already kidded.


----------

